# MAGNAVOX 32MF605W/17 cover removal



## TexasTim (Aug 11, 2012)

I would like to take the front plastic panel of my magnavox tv and spray paint it. Can someone tell me how to remove the panel without damaging the tv? Thanks in advance


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

Welcome to HTS!!!  I took a look at the set in question on the internet, but I can not find a pic of the sides or back. Someone with experience with your specific brand/model will chime-in with details soon. I'm sorry that I couldn't offer more help. :scratch:


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

Any chance that you could cover the screen and inputs with painter's tape/paper to paint it? That may be easier and safer? Just a thought...


----------



## TexasTim (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks for trying! I have thought about tapeing it and painting it but I want to spray it and I was afraid I might mess up the speakers if I sprayed that part of the cover. Have a great week andthanks again!


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

This type of unit usually requires complete diss-assembly to get the front off. The panel is usually screwed into the front bezel for support.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

TexasTim said:


> Thanks for trying! I have thought about tapeing it and painting it but I want to spray it and I was afraid I might mess up the speakers if I sprayed that part of the cover. Have a great week andthanks again!


I did consider that but could not offer much more input. :huh:


----------

